# How Freemasonry Builds Men from a PH Brother



## Beathard (Apr 29, 2011)

Good video on how Freemasonry builds better men from a well spoken PH brother: http://youtu.be/OLk8-rcjE9c.  The sound is not great, but the message is...


----------

